# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ثورة ابن الأشعث

## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*ثورة ابن الأشعث*  عبد الرحمن بن الأشعث بن قيس الكندي. أمير، ومن القادة الشجعان الدهاة. هو صاحب الوقائع مع الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي. سيَّره الحجاج بجيش لغزو بلاد رتبيل (ملك الترك) فيما وراء كجستان، فغزا بعض أطرافها، وأخذ منها حصونًا وغنائم وكتب إلى الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي يخبره بذلك وأنه يرى ترك التوغل في بلاد رتبيل إلى أن يختبر مداخلها ومخارجها. فاتهمه الحجاج بالضعف والعجز، وأمره بالمُضيِّ في الفتح، وإن لم يفعل فأخوه إسحاق بن محمد أمير الناس. فاستشار عبد الرحمن من معه، فلم يروا رأي الحجاج، لما فيه من التعجُّل، واتفقوا على نبذ طاعته، وبايعوا عبد الرحمن وخلعوا الحجاج وعبد الملك بن مروان، وزحفوا نحو العراق لإزاحة الحجاج عنه، وساروا إلى البصرة بعد أن هزموا جيشًا للحجاج، ودخلوها، وخرج الحجّاج منها. ثم دخلوا الكوفة، فعاد الحجاج إلى البصرة، وكتب إلى عبد الملك يطلب المدد منه، فأرسل إليه جيشًا من الشام عليه ابنه وأخ له. وأمرهما بأن يفاوضا ابن الأشعث، ويَعِداه بولاية خراسان أو أي ولاية أخرى، ويقبل إقالة الحجاج من العراق، وتسوية أهل العراق بأهل الشام في العطاء، فإذا لم يقبل أهل العراق هذا، فليجتمع أهل الشام تحت إمرة الحجاج وليحاربوهم. ولم يقبل أهل العراق ذلك ورفضوه اعتقادًا منهم أن المدد سينقطع عن أهل الشام فيغلبوهم، ولم يحدث ما ظنُّوه، ودخل جند الشام تحت إمرة الحجاج، فحاربوا أهل العراق حربًا شديدة، وهزموهم في موقعة دير الجماجم، مع مواقع أخرى عديدة حدثت بين الطرفين. وهرب ابن الأشعث إلى كجستان مع فلول جيشه، وأَّمَّن الحجاج أهل العراق، فعاد إليه عدد كبير منهم.  ظل ابن الأشعث يقاوم بعوث الحجاج، وكان قد عقد عهدًا مع رتبيل أن يؤيده إذا هزمه الحجاج، فلجأ إلى رتبيل عندما هزمه الحجاج، فساوم الحجاج رتبيل على تسليمه مقابل إعفائه رتبيل من الجُعل الذي كان يقدِّمه إليه، وانتهى الأمر بأن سلَّم رتبيل ابن الأشعث ميتًا إلى الحجاج، ويقال إن الأشعث ألقى بنفسه من مكان مرتفع فقتل. وتفرقت فلول جيشه في خراسان، فتصدى لها يزيد بن المهلب، وقبض على زعمائها، وتساهل مع اليمانيين وأرسل عددًا من القيسيين إلى الحجاج فقتلهم. وبهذا انتهت ثورة ابن الأشعث ([1]) 
 [1] ـ راجع الموسوعة العربية العالمية – ترجمة ابن الأشعث.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

ذكر الثعالبي في كتابه (لطائف المعارف) أن اعرق الناس في الغدر هو: عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن الاشعث بن قيس بن معد يكرب
فان عبدالرحمن غدر بالحجاج بن يوسف لما ولاه البلاد وخرج عليه وواقعه زهاء ثمانين وقعة وكانت اخراها دائرة السوء عليه 
وغدر محمد بن الاشعث باهل طبرستان .. وكان عبيد الله بن زياد ولاه اياها فصالح وعقد لهم ... ثم عاد اليهم .. فاخذوا عليه الشعاب وقتلوا ابنه ابابكر وفضحوه
وغدر الاشعث ببني الحارث بن كعب .. غزاهم فاسروه ففدى نفسه بمائتي بعير واعطاهم مائة .. وبقيت عليه مائة .. فلم يؤدها 
وكان بين قيس بن معد يكرب ومراد عهد الى اجل .. فغزاهم في اخر يوم من الاجل وكان ذلك يوم الجمعة . وكان يهوديا.. فقال انه لايحل لي القتال غدا .. لانه السبت .. فقاتلهم وقتلوووه
وغدر معد يكرب ببني مهرة .. وكان بينه وبينهم عهد فغزاهم ناقضا للعهد فقتلووه وشقوو بطنه فملؤوه حصى ..!!!

وذكر ابن كثير في تاريخه ان الحجاج كان يبغض ابن الأشعث ويقول‏:‏ هو أهوج أحمق حسود، وأبوه الذي سلب أمير المؤمنين عثمان ثيابه وقاتله، ودل عبيد الله بن زياد على مسلم ين عقيل حتى قتله، وجده الأشعث ارتد عن الإسلام وما رأيته قط إلا هممت بقتله‏.‏أهـ 

وفتنة ابن الاشعث مع الناصبي المبير الحجاج بن يوسف لها احداث واخبار في كتب التاريخ تشيب لها الولدان

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

السلام عليكم 
هل في كلام السلف كلمة ثورة 
أم كما قال بن كثير فتنة؟  :Smile:

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

> السلام عليكم 
> هل في كلام السلف كلمة ثورة 
> أم كما قال بن كثير فتنة؟


وعليكم السلام 
نعم كما قلت هي فتنة 
أوافقك الرأي 
ولكني أحببت أن أسميها كما كتبها من كتب هذا المختصر فقد قال في نهايته: " وبهذا انتهت ثورة ابن الأشعث".

----------


## أبو أيوب محمد

إذا كان الأشعث غادرا فلماذا أيده جماعة من أهل العلم و الدين أمثال الشعبي و مطرف بن عبد الله بن الشخير و سعيد بن جبير . و ما تعليقكم عن ما قام به بعض الدعاة في ليبيا من التوسط بين الحاكم الهالك و بين المساجين الاسلاميين أمثال حكيم بلحاج و إجراء مصالحة وطنية بينهم ثم تأليب الناس على الحاكم فيما بعد و إشعال الثورة ضده. أليس هذا غدرا.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

نقلت كتب السنة تراجعهم عن ذلك 
وأنهم خطؤا  أنفسهم كالشعبى وغيره
 وأنا على يقين مما أقول 
ذكره الشيخ محمد سعيد رسلان حفظه الله 
لكن لا أذكر أين هو مصدره الآن

----------


## إبن إسحاق

*   تعليقا على ما نقله الاخ العتيبي غفر الله له من كتاب اللطائف للثعالبي النيسابوري (ت425هـ)...فان الثعالبي على قدره علمه في اللغة الا انه من الاخباريين، وغالب الاخباريين ينقلون الاخبار دون تحقيقها، وهذا يدركه من أمعن النظر في كتابه، فمن ذلك قوله بأن أبا هريرة رضي الله عنه أول من اختزل من بيت مال المسلمين ومن ثم عاقبه عمر بن الخطاب، زد على هذا أنه أخطأ في اسم أبا هريرة فقال هو عبدالله بن عمرو السدوسي والمشهور أنه عبدالرحمن بن صخر الدوسي.*

*فكلام الثعالبي حول عراقة ابن الاشعث في الغدر لا يصح عقلا ولم يثبت تاريخيا، واستنتاجه وتفصيله في غير محله، وما أظنه نقل هذا الا من كتاب (المحبر) لإبن حبيب البغدادي (ت245هـ) والذي هو مشابه لكتابه في مواضيعه وابوابه. فحسب علمي القاصر أن ابن حبيب هو أول من جاء بهذا القول أعني عراقة الغدر في ابن الاشعث، و ابن حبيب حاله كحال الثعالبي فكلاهما اخباريان و ينقلان الاخبار دون تحقيق. زد على هذا أن ابن حبيب ينقل من كتب الشيعة، فقد قال في كتابه المحبر ص245 : (*خلف الأشعث أباه وكان آخر الملوك في قومه وذكرت كتب الشيعة أنه وأباه كانا يهوديان).
فما أظن ابن حبيب  جاء بهذا القول أعني الغدر وعراقته في ابن الاشعث الا من كلام الشيعة و رواياتهم، ومن ثم نقل عنه الثعالبي ذلك في كتابه، زد على هذا أن ابن حبيب متهم بسرقته للكتب من قبل المرزباني، مع تجاهل كثير من المؤرخين لابن حبيب (راجع معجم المؤلفين للحموي)، وسيأتي بيان بطلان هذا القول ونسبة الغدر لإبن الاشعث وابوه وجده في الاسطر المقبلة إن شاء الله.
*فعبدالرحمن بن الأشعث لا يصح بأن يوصف خروجه على الحجاج غدراً، بل هو كغيره ممن خرج على الحجاج لظلمه وجبروته وسفكه لدماء المسلمين بغير حق. والحجاج معلوم حاله في التاريخ من ظلمه وجبروته وقتله للصحابة الكرام، وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم به في الحديث الصحيح و وصفه بالمبير، ولهذا تبع ابن الاشعث جلة كبيرة من العلماء والقرّاء أمثال ابن أبي ليلى ومحمد بن سعد والحسن البصري والشعبي وابن جبير وغيرهم، فهل من العدل بأن يوصف هؤلاء بالغدر.*
*قال مالك بن دينار( خرج مع ابن الأشعث خمسمائة من القراء كلهم يرون القتال). 
وقال* الذهبي* في السير حين ترجم لإبن الاشعث (ابنُ الأشعث الأميرُ متولي سجستان عبد الرحمن بن محمد ابن الأشعث بن قيس الكندي، بَعَثَهُ الحجّاجُ عَلَى سجستان، فثار هناك وأقبل في جمعٍ كبيرٍ، وَقَامَ مَعَهُ عُلماءُ وَصلحاءُ لله تعالى لما انتهكَ الحجّاجُ من إماتة وقت الصلاة ، ولجوره وجبروته).*
فهذا الذهبي رحمه الله لم ينعت خروجه بالغدر أو ينعته بالغادر، بل قال عنه الأمير وعلل خروجه على الحجاج، ولا أعلم أحداً من أهل التاريخ المحققين أطلق على خروج ابن الاشعث غدراً، بل سميت أحداثه فتنة لكثرة أتباعه من العلماء والصالحين كفتنة ابن الزبير. 

وحقيقة خروج ابن الاشعث كما ذكر ذلك المحققين من أهل التاريخ كإبن كثير والذهبي وغيرهم، أن الحجاج قبل إرسال إبن الاشعث الى بلاد الترك، كان قد أرسل جيشاً الى تلك البلاد لمحاربت ملكها رتبيل وكان قوام هذا الجيش مئة ألف مقاتل، فكمن لهم رتبيل لجهل المسلمين بحال تلك البلاد وطرقاتها، فتاهوا فيها حتى قتلهم جميعا. 
وحين أرسل الحجاج حملته الثانية على رتبيل بقيادة إبن الاشعث فقد أرسله وهو باغضا له. فهذا إبن كثير يصف فتنة ابن الاشعث في كتابه البداية في احداث سنة 81هـ فيقول :  ( وكان سبب هذه الفتنة أن ابن الأشعث كان الحجاج يبغضه وكان هو يفهم ذلك ويضمر له السوء وزوال الملك عنه، فلما أمره الحجاج على ذلك الجيش المتقدم ذكره، وأمره بدخول بلاد رتبيل ملك الترك فمضى وصنع ما قدمناه من أخذه بعض بلاد الترك، ثم رأى لأصحابه أن يقيموا حتى يتقووا إلى العام المقبل، فكتب إلى الحجاج بذلك فكتب إليه الحجاج يستهجن رأيه في ذلك ويستضعف عقله ويقرعه بالجبن والنكول عن الحرب، ويأمره حتما بدخول بلاد رتبيل، ثم أردف ذلك بكتاب ثاني ثم ثالث مع البريد، ومما قال فيه يا ابن الحائك الغادر المرتد...الخ). انتهى
  قلت. المتأمل لحال الفريقين يرى أن ابن الاشعث قد فتح بعض بلاد الترك ولم يجبن ثم نظر كونه قائد الجيش أنه يتأنى حتى يتعرف جيشه على تلك البلاد وطرقاتها ثم يغزوها ويفتح باقيها، وحتى لا يصيب جيشه ما أصاب أخوانهم قبلهم، فكتب الى واليه الحجاج لكن الحجاج رغم هلاك جيشه الاول لم يتعض، بل حمله كبره وحقده على إبن الاشعث إلى عدم الانصات له ولرأيه، لاسيما وهو قائد الجيش وأعلم بالحال من الحجاج، فلم يهتم لرأي القائد ولم يهتم لمصير جيشه، بل أخذ يسب ويشتم ويرميه بالجبن ويعيره ويستهجنه، حتى غضبوا عليه ونبذوا طاعته و وقعت الفتنة، وذلك لأن النفوس قد تشبعت من ظلم الحجاج وجبروته وسفكه لدماء المسلمين والصالحين بغير حق حتى قتل بعض الصحابة ومثّل بهم كإبن الزبير وغيره. وكذلك الحجاج فإنه كان يبادل ابن الاشعث البغض والكراهية والحقد ويجاهر بذلك ويتمنى قتله لكنه كان يخشى قومه لمكانتهم وشرفهم. 

فبعد أن تفاقم أمر ابن الاشعث وهزم الحجاج في وقائع كثيرة تزيد على الثمانين وقعة، وكاد أن يزيل خلافة بن أمية اجتمع امراء بني امية وأشاروا على الخليفة بعزل الحجاج إن كان هذا سيحقن دماء المسلمين، فكتب الخليفة الى ابن الاشعث يعرض عليه عزل الحجاج وكف القتال والاقرار بالبيعة لبني امية، فما كان من ابن الاشعث الا أن قبل عرضه وقام خطيباً في الناس ونصحهم بقبول عرض الخليفة، لكن الناس غرتهم الانتصارات ورأوا أن بقاء بني أمية من بقاء الحجاج فعصوه وتفرقوا عنه ثم أجبروه على القتال، حتى هزموا بدير الجماجم، ومن ثم فر ابن الاشعث الى رتبيل وكان بينهم عهد، فغدر به رتبيل وسلمه لعسكر الحجاج مقابل اسقاط الجزية لسبع سنين حيث قتل نفسه قبل أن يصل الى الحجاج. 
قال ابن كثير في البداية عن وقعة دير الجماجم سنة 82هـ  : ( واجتمع الأمراء من أهل المشورة عند عبد الملك بن مروان، فقالوا له: إن كان أهل العراق يرضيهم منك أن تعزل عنهم الحجاج فهو أيسر من قتالهم وسفك دمائهم، فاستحضر عبد الملك عند ذلك أخاه محمد بن مروان وابنه عبد الله بن عبد الملك بن مروان، ومعهما جنود كثيرة جدا، وكتب معهما كتابا إلى أهل العراق، يقول لهم: إن كان يرضيكم مني عزل الحجاج عنكم عزلته عنكم...الخ 
ثم قال..ولما بلغ الحجاج ما كتب به عبد الملك إلى أهل العراق من عزله إن رضوا به شق عليه ذلك مشقة عظيمة جدا وعظم شأن هذا الرأي عنده، وكتب إلى عبد الملك: يا أمير المؤمنين والله لئن أعطيت أهل العراق نزعي عنهم لا يلبثون إلا قليلا حتى يخالفوك ويسيروا إليك، ولا يزيدهم ذلك إلا جرأة عليك، ألم تر و تسمع بوثوب أهل العراق مع الأشتر النخعي على ابن عفان؟ فلما سألهم ما تريدون؟ قالوا: نزع سعيد بن العاص فلما نزعه لم تتم لهم السنة حتى ساروا إليه فقتلوه؟ وإن الحديد بالحديد يُفلَح، كان الله لك فيما ارتأيت والسلام عليك.
 وقال..فأبى عبد الملك إلا عرض هذه الخصال على أهل العراق كما أمر، فتقدم عبد الله ومحمد فنادى عبد الله: يا معشر أهل العراق أنا عبد الله ابن أمير المؤمنين عبد الملك بن مروان، وإنه يعرض عليكم كيت وكيت، فذكر ما كتب به أبوه معه إليهم من هذه الخصال، وقال محمد بن مروان وأنا رسول أخي أمير المؤمنين إليكم بذلك، فقالوا: ننظر في أمرنا غدا ونرد عليكم الخبر عشية، ثم انصرفوا فاجتمع جميع الأمراء إلى ابن الأشعث فقام فيهم خطيبا، وندبهم إلى قبول ما عرض عليهم من عزل الحجاج عنهم وبيعة عبد الملك وإبقاء الأعطيات وإمرة محمد بن مروان على العراق بدل الحجاج، فنفر الناس من كل جانب، وقالوا: لا والله لا نقبل ذلك نحن أكثر عددا وعددا وهم في ضيق من الحال، وقد حكمنا عليهم، وذلوا لنا والله لا نجيب إلى ذلك أبدا. ثم جددوا خلع عبد الملك ونائبه ثانية، واتفقوا على ذلك كلهم). انتهى.
فهذه فتنة ابن الاشعث كما ذكرها المحققيق من التاريخ، فهل يصح عقلا أو يكون عدلا بأن يوصف خروجه  بالغدر، ومن من المسلمين اليوم  من لا يتمنى زوال حكم الحجاج في تلك الفترة، وقد طغى وتجبر وقتل من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم لا سيما وقد أخبر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و وصفه بالمبير.

واما والد عبدالرحمن محمد بن الاشعث فأمه هي ام فروة اخت أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنهما، ولم يكن غادراً أو ثبت في حقه الغدر بل كان من كبار الامراء والاشراف وله مواقف مشرفة كما سيأتي ان شاء الله. قال عنه الذهبي في السير عند ترجمته لأبيه الصحابي الجليل الأشعث بن قيس رضي الله عنه : ( وكان ابنه محمد بن الأشعث بعده من كبار الأمراء وأشرافهم ،وهو والد الأمير عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن الأشعث الذي خرج معه الناس ، وعمل مع الحجاج تلك الحروب المشهورة التي لم يسمع بمثلها . بحيث يقال : إنه عمل معه أحدا وثمانين مصافا معظمها على الحجاج . ثم في الآخر خذل ابن الأشعث وانهزم ، ثم ظفروا به وهلك). انتهى
فقولهم أن محمد بن الاشعث غدر بأهل طبرستان لايصح ولم يثبت في حقه، بل هي فرية عليه ، وقد جاء في التاريخ ما يرد ذلك، فقد ذكر ابن الفقیه الهمذاني (ت290هـ) في كتابه البلدان كلاما مخالفا لذلك وأن أهل طبرستان هم من غدر بمحمد بن الأشعث فقال في معرض كلامه عن طبرستان : ( ثم إن عبيد الله بن زياد بن أبي سفيان ولّى محمّد ابن الأشعث الكنديّ طبرستان فصالحهم وعقد لهم عقدا، ثم أمهلوه حتى دخل وأخذ عليه المضيق وقتل ابنه أبو بكر وفضخوه ثم نجا، فكان المسلمون يغزون ذلك الثغر وهم حذرون من التوغّل في أرض العدوّ).انتهى
وقد جاءت في التاريخ أحداثاً لأهل طبرستان تدل على أنهم أهل فتنة وشقاق ومن ذلك ما ذكره ابن كثير في البداية حول أحداث سنة 85هـ فقال : ( وفيها قتل أهل طبرستان متوليهم مهرويه الرازي ، فولى الرشيد عليهم مكانه عبد الله بن سعيد الحرشي).انتهى
وذكر الذهبي في السير حدثاً آخر لهم في ترجمته للمعتصم بالله فقال : ( وأما المازيار واسمه محمد بن قارن ، فظالم غاشم جبار ظهر بطبرستان ، وحارب عسكر المعتصم ، ثم أسر فضرب حتى مات وصلب ، وترك أموالا لا تنحصر. وكان ذلك سنة 212هـ).انتهى

وأما ما نقله ابن كثير من كلام الحجاج في ابن الاشعث ونسبة الغدر لأبيه محمد وأنه دلل على مسلم بن عقيل حتى قتلوه، فهذا باطل وظاهره أنه من مرويات الشيعة التي لا تصح ولا تثبت، بل تكاد تكون من افترائاتهم، وبيان ذلك كما يلي :
أولا. إن هذه الرواية الذي نقلها ابن كثير من كلام ابن الحجاج وجدت في بعض نسخ كتاب البداية لإبن كثير ولم توجد في بعضها وهذا يفتح باب للشك من أنها ربما تكون من زيادات بعض النّساخ.

ثانيا. أن هذه الرواية التي نقلها إبن كثير هي من رواية إبي مخنف، وأبو مخنف شيعي اخباري تروكوا رواية حديثه الائمة الاعلام، وقد تكلم ابن كثير في كتابه البداية عن الشيعة ورواياتهم  وتطرق لأبي مخنف الشيعي، وذلك عند كلامه عن مقتل الحسين رضي الله عنه سنة 61هـ  فقال: (وللشيعة والرافضة في صفة مصرع الحسين رضي الله عنه ، كذب كثير وأخبار طويلة ، وفيما ذكرناه كفاية، وفي بعض ما أوردناه نظر، ولولا أن ابن جرير وغيره من الحفاظ الأئمة ذكروه ماسقته ، وأكثره من رواية أبي مخنف لوط بن يحيى، وقد كان شيعيا ، وهو ضعيف الحديث عند الأئمة ، ولكنه أخباري حافظ ، عنده من هذه الأشياء ما ليس عند غيره ، ولهذا يترامى عليه كثير من المصنفين ممن بعده. والله أعلم).انتهى
كذلك إبن تيمية رحمه الله تكلم في ابي مخنف و رواياته في منهاج السنة النبوية ج1 فقال: ( فإن الرافضة في الأصل ليسوا أهل علم وخبرة بطريق النظر، والمناظرة ومعرفة الأدلة، وما يدخل فيها من المنع والمعارضة، كما أنهم من أجهل الناس بمعرفة المنقولات والأحاديث والآثار، والتمييز بين صحيحها وضعيفها، وإنما عمدتهم في المنقولات على تواريخ منقطعة الإسناد ، وكثير منها من وضع المعروفين بالكذب بلوبالإلحاد، وعلماؤهم يعتمدون على نقل مثل أبي مخنف لوط بن يحيى، وفي ميزان الاعتدال لوط بن يحيى أبو مخنف ، إخباري تالف لا يوثق به تركه أبو حاتم وغيره . وقال ابن عدي شيعي محترق صاحب أخبارهم ، وقد مات قبل السبعين ومائة).انتهى 
وانظر ما قاله الفيروز أبادي (ت817هـ) عن أبي مخنف في كتابه القاموس في باب خنف : (أبو مِخْنَفٍ لُوطُ بنُ يَحْيَى، أخْبارِيٌّ شِيعِيٌّ تالِفٌ مَتْرُوكٌ). 

ثالثاً. ان محمد بن الاشعث مبغوض لدى الشيعة ويرونه من مجرمي كربلاء، وذلك لأنه ممن قاتل الكذاب المختار بن أبي عبيد الثقفي الذي أظهر تشيعه وادعى النبوة والوحي وهو من تحبه الشيعة، فكان محمد ضمن جيش مصعب بن الزبير الذي قاتل المختار الكذاب حتى قتله، وقد قتل محمد بن الاشعث في تلك المعارك، وهذا دافع لأن يفتروا عليه لكونه خصم لهم. قال ابن كثير في كتاب البداية حول مقتل المختار الثقفي سنة 67هـ : ( ثم خرج المختار ليلتقي بالذي جاء بالرؤوس والبشارة، فاغتنم من بقي بالكوفة من أعداء المختار غيبته فذهبوا إلى البصرة فرارا من المختار لقلة دينه وكفره، ودعواه أنه يأتيه الوحي وأنه قدم الموالي على الأشراف، واتفق أن ابن الأشتر حين قتل ابن زياد واستقل بتلك النواحي، فأحرز بلادا وأقاليم ورساتيق لنفسه.  واستهان بالمختار، فطمع مصعب بن الزبير فيه وبعث محمد بن الأشعث بن قيس على البريد إلى المهلب بن أبي صفرة، وهو نائبهم على خراسان، فقدم في تجمل عظيم ومال ورجال، ففرح به أهل البصرة وتقوى به مصعب...الى أن قال :
فلما انتهى مصعب بن الزبير إلى قريب الكوفة لقيتهم الكتائب المختارية فحملت عليهم الفرسان الزبيرية، فما لبثت المختارية إلا يسيرا حتى هربوا على حمية، وقد قتل منهم جماعة من الأمراء، وخلق من القراء، وطائفة كثيرة من الشيعة الأغبياء، ثم انتهت الهزيمة إلى المختار. 
ثم قال...وقال الواقدي: لما انتهت مقدمة المختار إليه جاء مصعب فقطع الدجلة إلى الكوفة...الى أن قال: وخرج المختار بمن بقي معه فنزل حروراء، فلما قرب جيش مصعب منه جهز إلى كل قبيلة كردوسا. ووقف المختار في بقية أصحابه فاقتتلوا قتالا شديدا إلى الليل، فقتل أعيان أصحاب المختار، وقتل تلك الليلة محمد بن الأشعث وعمير بن علي بن أبي طالب، وتفرق عن المختار باقي أصحابه...الخ.
وقال أيضاً.... وقد قتل مصعب جماعة من المختارية، وأسر منهم خمسمائة أسير، فضرب أعناقهم عن آخرهم في يوم واحد، وقد قتل من أصحاب مصعب في الوقعة محمد بن الأشعث بن قيس، وأمر مصعب بكف المختار فقطعت وسمرت إلى جانب المسجد، فلم يزل هناك حتى قدم الحجاج فسأل عنها). انتهى
ومن العجيب أن أبا مخنف الشيعي جاءت عنه رواية بأن محمد بن الاشعث كان مع ابنه عبدالرحمن حين خرج على الحجاج سنة 81هـ ،  والواقدي هنا روى بأن محمد بن الاشعث كان ضمن جيش مصعب بن الزبير الذي قاتل المختار، وقد قتل في تلك الموقعة وذلك سنة 67هـ. وكلا الروايتين ذكرها ابن كثير في كتابه البداية، ورغم أن الواقدي ضعيف الرواية إلا أنه أقل حالا من أبي مخنف الشيعي فلم يتكلم العلماء فيه كما تكلموا في أبي مخنف. 
قال ابن كثير في كتاب البداية حول احداث فتنة ابن الاشعث سنة 81هـ : ( قال أبو مخنف :فحدثني مطرف بن عامر بن واثلة الكناني، أن أباه كان أول من تكلم في ذلك (أي محمد ابو عبدالرحمن  )، وكان شاعرا خطيبا ، وكان مما قال : إن مثل الحجاج في هذا الرأي ومثلنا كما قال الأول لأخيه : احمل عبدك على الفرس ، فإن هلك هلك ، وإن نجا فلك...الخ).انتهى
فليس بغريب على مثل أبي مخنف الشيعي بأن يأتي بروايات مخالفة، ولهذا ترك احاديثه الأئمة الاعلام وتكلموا فيه.

رابعاً. إن ابن كثير رحمه في كتابه البداية حين تكلم عن أحداث مقتل الحسين رضي الله عنه سنة 60هـ  وذكر الروايات على اختلافها، وذكر مقتل  مسلم بن عقيل على يد ابن زياد، والذي بعثه الحسين الى الكوفة ليأخذ له البيعة. قال في آخر كلامه عن تلك الاحداث ما نصه (ذكره ابن جرير عن أبي مخنف وغيره من رواة الشيعة).انتهى

وعلى هذا فإنه لم يثبت تاريخياً في حق محمد بن الاشعث الكندي رحمه الله بالادلة المعتبرة والرويات الصحيحة عن الثقات، أنه غدر بأهل طبرستان أو أنه دلل على مكان مسلم بن عقيل الذي قتله ابن زياد. انما هي من افتراءات الشيعة وأكاذيبهم. بل جاءت في مصادر أخرى احداث مقتل مسلم بن عقيل رضي الله عنه، فلم تذكر أن مسلم بن عقيل غدر أو أن محمد بن الاشعث غدر به او ما شابه ذلك. ومن ذلك ما ذكره ابن منظور اللغوي في كتابه لسان العرب في باب طمر فقال : (وكان عبيد الله بن زياد قد قتل مسلم بن عقيل بن أبي طالب وهانئ بن عروة المرادي ، ورمى به من أعلى القصر فوقع في السوق ; وكان مسلم بن عقيل قد نزل عند هانئ بن عروة ، وأخفى أمره عن عبيد الله بن زياد ، ثم وقف عبيد الله على ما أخفاه هانئ ; فأرسل إلى هانئ ; فأحضروه وأرسل إلى داره من يأتيه بمسلم بن عقيل ; فلما أتوه قاتلهم حتى قتل ; ثم قتل عبيد الله هانئا لإجارته له).انتهى

حتى ان ابن تيمية رحمه الله في الفتاوى ج27 حين تكلم عن مقتل الحسين، لم يذكر شيئأ من ذلك رغم تفصيله، فقال :
( وقد ذكر المصنفون من أهل العلم بالأسانيد المقبولة...الى أن قال : فلما ذهب الحسين رضي الله عنه وأرسل ابن عمه مسلم بن عقيل إليهم واتبعه طائفة . ثم لما قدم عبيد الله بن زياد الكوفة قاموا مع ابن زياد وقتل مسلم بن عقيل وهانئ بن عروة وغيرهما فبلغ الحسين ذلك فأراد الرجوع فوافته سرية عمر بن سعد وطلبوا منه أن يستأسر لهم فأبى وطلب أن يردوه إلى يزيد ابن عمه حتى يضع يده في يده أو يرجع من حيث جاء أو يلحق ببعض الثغور فامتنعوا من إجابته إلى ذلك بغيا وظلما وعدوانا . وكان من أشدهم تحريضا عليه شمر بن ذي الجوشن . ولحق بالحسين طائفة منهم . ووقع القتل حتى أكرم الله الحسين ومن أكرمه من أهل بيته بالشهادة رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم).انتهى

وأما بالنسبة لجدهما الصحابي الجليل الأشعث بن قيس الكندي رضي الله عنه، فلم يغدر ببني الحارث بن كعب ولم يثبت الغدر في حقه ذلك، بل هي فرية أخرى كالتي قبلها، بل جاء ذلك في بعض كتب الاخباريين وبصيغ التمريض كقيل و روي، والاخباريون غالبا لا يتحققون من رواياتهم وحالهم معلومة لدى العلماء وسيأتي بيان ذلك ان شالله.
 فالأشعث بن قيس هو ملك كندة في الجاهلية وسيدها في الاسلام، وأحد القادة المشهورين ، وقد وفد على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثمانين راكباً، حتى قيل أنه أول من مشت معه الرجال وهو راكب. 
قال الامام أحمد بن حنبل، حدثنا علي بن ثابت، حدثنا أبو المهاجر، عن ميمون بن مهران قال : أول من مشت معه الرجال وهو راكب الأشعث بن قيس .

*وحين ارتد الاشعث وحوصر، اخذ الامان لغيره ولم يأخذه لنفسه.  فعن إبراهيم النخعي قال : (ارتد الأشعث في ناس من كندة فحوصر ، وأخذب الأمان، فأخذ الأمان لسبعين، ولم يأخذ لنفسه، فأتي به الصديق فقال : إنا قاتلوك ، لا أمان لك... الى أن قال :* و زوجه اخته فروة.
*ثم حسن اسلامه بعد ذلك، فشهد اليرموك والقادسية، وشهد النهروان و ورد المدائن، وكان في صفين كبير أمراء علي بن طالب رضي الله عنهما، ومن الناصحين فيها وهو من أشار على علي رضي الله عنه بالتحكيم.*
قال أبو المغيرة الخولاني حدثنا صفوان بن عمرو، حدثني أبو الصلت الحضرمي، قال : حلنا بين أهل العراق وبين الماء ؛ فأتانا فارس ، ثم حسر ؛ فإذا هو الأشعث بن قيس ، فقال : الله الله يا معاوية في أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  هبوا أنكم قتلتم أهل العراق ، فمن للبعوث والذراري ؟ أم هبوا أنا قتلناكم ، فمن للبعوث والذراري ؟ إن الله يقول : وإن طائفتان من المؤمنين اقتتلوا فأصلحوا بينهما قال معاوية : فما تريد ؟ قال : خلوا بيننا وبين الماء ، فقال لأبي الأعور خل بين إخواننا وبين الماء   .

فهل مثل هذا يقع منه الغدر، وقد تزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخته، و زوجه أبا بكر رضي الله عنه أخته فروة، وتزوج الحسن بن أبي طالب ابنته الجعدة بنت الاشعث رضي الله عنهما، وصلى عليه الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهم حين مات.
قال وكيع بن الجراح عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد، عن حكيم بن جابر قال : لما توفي الأشعث بن قيس، أتاهم الحسن بن علي ، فأمرهم أن يوضئوه بالكافور وضوءا. وكانت بنته تحت الحسن.وقال محمد بن سعد : مات الاشعث بالكوفة والحسن بها حين صالح معاوية، وهو الذي صلى عليه.

 وقولهم أن الاشعث بن قيس، غدر ببني كعب بن الحارث، وغدر أبوه الملك قيس بن معديكرب بمذحج، وغدر جده بني مهرة، فهذه غالباً من أخبار الجاهلية التي رواها بعض الاخباريين والذين ينقلون الاخبار دون تحقيق لها وقد تروى بصيغ التمريض كقيل و روي. فقل أن تثبت أو تصح.
وممن نقل مثل هذه الاخبار أبو الفرج الاصفهاني (ت284هـ ) في كتابه الاغاني، وابن عبد ربه القرطبي (ت 328هـ) في كتابه العقد الفريد، وكلاهما من الاخباريين ، وقد تكلم العلماء عن حالهما وانهما ليس من أهل التحقيق مع مافي كتابيهما من المغالطات كما سيأتي إن شاء الله.

فأما أبو الفرج الاصفهاني فقد قال فيه الخطيب البغداي : (كان أبو الفرج الأصفهاني أكذب الناس, كان يشتري شيئًا كثيرًا من الصحف, ثم تكون كل روايته منها).
ونقل ابن كثير في كتابه البداية (ج11ص263) قول ابن الجوزي في أبي الفرج  فقال : (ومثله لا يوثق بروايته,  يصرح في كتبه بما يوجب عليه الفسق, ويهون شرب الخمر, وربما حكى ذلك عن نفسه, ومن تأمل كتاب الأغاني, رأى كل قبيح ومنكر).
وقال الذهبي في الميزان(3/124) : ( رأيت شيخنا تقي الدين ابن تيمية يضعفهويتهمه في نقله ويستهول ما يأتي به).

وأما ابن عبد ربه القرطبي صاحبي العقد الفريد، فهو أديب واخباري، وقد ينقل الاخبار دون تحقيق لها على مافيه من تشيع. قال عنه ابن كثير في البداية (ج11ص230): ( كان من الفضلاء المكثرين والعلماء بأخبار الأولين والمتأخرين..ويدل كثير من كلامه على تشيع فيه وميل إلى الحد من بني أمية وهذا عجيب منه لأنه أحد مواليهم وكان الأولى به أن يكون ممن يواليهم لا ممن يعاديهم). 
وقال في موضع آخر : ( كان فيه تشيع شنيع ومغالاة في أهل البيت). وأما كتابه العقد الفريد فقد تكلم العلماء فيه وبينوا مافيه من منكرات، ومن قرأه ورأى مافيه من الاحاديث الضعيفة والاخبار المكذوبة في حق الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم، تبين له حال الرجل وكتابه، ومن جملة ما جاء في كتابه.

-          كذبه على أمير المؤمنين عثمان ذي النورين رضي الله عنه فذكر له خطبة لا تصح عنه. 
-          كذبه على الصحابي حسان رضي الله عنه بأنه سمع جارية تغني فبكى لغنائها . 
-          كذبه على الصحابي ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما بأنه شرب الخمر بمصر واقيم عليه الحد....وغير ذلك من الامور. 

فهذه حقيقة ما نسب من الغدر لإبن الاشعث وأبائه ، وأن تلك الاخبار والروايات التي تزعم ذلك لا تصح ولا تثبت، وأن من جاء بها ورواها في كتبه هم من الاخبارين، وقد تكلم العلماء فيهم وفي رواياتهم. فما هي الا دعاوي واتهامات ليس عليها بينات وأهلها أدعياء.  

أكتفي بهذا القدر والحمدلله الذي تتم بنعمته الصالحات.

----------


## إبن إسحاق

للرفع لا أكثر وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## جودة محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب عبد الحميد الأزهري على تذكيرك الطيب ونقلك الموفق
بخصوص كلمة ثورة هي مستخدمة فتجد ابن إسحاق في تهذيب السيرة بوب بعض المواضع بها
وكذا ابن جرير الطبري في تاريخه تراه يبوب بقوله: "ذكر الخبر عن ثورة الناس بالحجاج بالبصرة" وذلك في حديثه عن ثورة ابن الجارود وقد بوب أيضا المسعودي في مروجه بفتنة عثمان رضي الله عنه بالثورة على عثمان وغير ذلك من المواضع كثير
فلا مشاحة في استخدام هذا الوصف لفعل العامة
بوركت أخي الفاضل

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ ابن أسحاق بارك الله فيك على هذه البحث  الموثق عن ابن الاشعث رحمه الله

----------


## إبن إسحاق

> الاخ ابن أسحاق بارك الله فيك على هذه البحث  الموثق عن ابن الاشعث رحمه الله




أشكرك أخي الفاضل ماجد على مرورك الكريم وتقبلك لمداخلتي..مع خالص احترامي وتقديري لك

وفقني الله واياك لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## الليث بن سعد

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابن اسحاق فى بحثك ولو اتممت بذكر مواقف العلماء الذين خرجوا معه واقوالهم او مصادرها ..

----------

